# Broken Gaggia Classic Portafilter. What next?



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Today, while I was just about to have my first espresso of the day, I've broken the handle of my 1998 Gaggia Classic portafilter. What a bad luck, as I am still waiting for some espresso parts/stuff to upgrade my Classic to arrive.

So, I am thinking about buying this plastic handle, which I presume that fits my Gaggia. And as I am going to pay for another UK postage, I am asking you for some feedback about this portafilter (pressure gauge + spout). Does anyone have one of these? Is it a good choice?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends if you just want to fix your existing PF or if you want one with the gauge. I'd say it probably isn't worth paying so much for the gauge one - you can pick up a manometer and the fittings to put on your existing PF for under a tenner then you've got best of both.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Seems very expensive. You can buy the gauge and bits to make your own one for less than a fiver (I think).


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah, under a tenner then!


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it possible to install the gauge on older Gaggia Classic portafilters? The one that I have, doesn't have any screws for spouts. It does have just the two holes for the double espresso. Mine is like this one, but with a golden tone finish.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Doesn't look like it. Might still work out cheaper to get a new plain pf and a gauge but not much in it.


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

All in all, what do you recommend me to do? And is there any internet place where I can pick one plastic handle cheaper?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

With your existing P/F if you buy a handle you still cannot use a pressure gauge I would suggest you buy a standard P/F with removable spout,you can then do singles ,doubles and use a pressure gauge when you need tnce set you rarely need to adjust the pressure, it is not a frequent part of maintenance.

Have a word with Mark at gaggia manual serve PM him (he is on the forum)


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Standard single and double 3/8'' spouts will fit the portafilter with the pressure gauge that I've shown you previously, right?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Should do yeah, providing you can remove the gauge


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The tread is a standard 3/8", some of the Gaggia P/F spouts are put on using a thread locking material which makes the difficult to remove (not impossible just quite tight)


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

As I mentioned before, I've bought the Classic in used condition and I have never tested it's pressure. I think that the previous owner didn't do the OPV mod, so I might gain something in espresso output by mod to 9 if it is currently above 11/12 bars. It is, however. an expensive choice. Ohhh, this "espresso thing" hobby/devotion is killing my wallet. Bahhhhh...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was about to ask where abouts in the UK you are (as there might be a forum member living near you) when I noticed you were in Portugal.


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, after requesting an invoice for that never shows up (from an ebay seller), I am currently looking for another alternative. Where can I buy a handle for my Classic with affordable international postage costs?

Is it possible to do an OPV mod to ~9 bar, without having a pressure gauge portafilter attached to the group head?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

NO you need the PF with the pressure gauge attached in order to see what pressure you are adjusting to.It cannot be done by guesswork or measuring flow,

As Gaggia Classics are very popular are there any outlets in Portugal that sells them and spares ???


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

I have finally received the invoice from the eBay seller.

One question: my used Classic came with only one silicone tube going through the water reservoir. I have seen newer ones with two. Did old Gaggias used to come with only one silicone tube?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have not seen one with only one tube. The one tube is the suction from tank to boiler via the pump. The second tube is the return pipe from the O P V (over pressure valve) when the pressure is too much the valve opens and water is returned to the tank.

I do wonder as there is not a second pipe if it has a OPV or if it has does it just discharge inside the machine as some do.

(safety valve).You need to look inside to see IF it is adjustable


----------

